# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  What wire for carport lighting?

## geoffbarker

Hi All,
I am in the process of replacing the sheet flooring on a balcony above the carport.
Now that I have the flooring ripped off, attached to the bottom of the joists, I can see the plasterboard lining the ceiling of the carport below.
I now have the idea of dropping in a long length of lighting wire between the joists and letting it poke up in the corner of the balcony (hidden) so that an electritan, at a later date can use it to add some lights (eg two halagen downlights and a sensor) in the carport ceiling. What wire will I need to drop into this area before I replace the sheet flooring and it will never be able to be accessed again. 
Also, as I am not sure whether I want house powered lighting (from house lighting circuit), or a little solar lighting setup, can I use the same wire for both and make the decision later, or should I drop in two types of wire? 
Thanks for any assistance. 
Geoffrey

----------


## johnc

I would be inclined to ask the electrician, it may be a good idea to get him to run the wire and have it clipped or run according to regs and to the right points. you will not be able to access the wire later so it would be a shame to find you had run something that couldn't be used. Chances are he will provide the wire and tell you what is required as usual the only problem is cost so check that out before he comes around i guess.

----------


## Random Username

1mm twin and earth should do you.  Even 1.5mm if you want to worry about voltage drop on a 12 volt supply. 
HOWEVER - You need specific clearances from halogen downlights which is 200mm from memory, so keep this in mind.  Also the wire has to run so that it is kept at least 50mm away from surfaces in a roof space which may be penetrated by nails, screws, drills etc.

----------


## Bloss

I'd be dropping in some 25mm conduit instead - then the sparky can pull though whatever is needed . . .

----------


## geoffbarker

thanks for the help so far.   Condiut, great idea. I assume I would have to clip it mid joist as well, to keep it away from future nails and screws. What is the thinist conduit? as were it will poke out the upper floor is limited in diameter, Mains wire would fit, but I dont thing 25mm cinduit would.
How is it that when you see spakys put in new lights in, they seem to just run the cable from one end of the ceiling cavity to the other, I assumed it just rested on the ceiling's plasterboard.

----------


## Random Username

I _think_ the reasoning is that the roof space is considered 'inspectable', so you are expected to 'dial before you dig', so to speak.  Either that or the practice was effectively grandfathered in when the newer regulation was devised.

----------


## chrisp

> How is it that when you see spakys put in new lights in, they seem to just run the cable from one end of the ceiling cavity to the other, I assumed it just rested on the ceiling's plasterboard.

   

> I _think_ the reasoning is that the roof space is considered 'inspectable', so you are expected to 'dial before you dig', so to speak.  Either that or the practice was effectively grandfathered in when the newer regulation was devised.

  It's to do with the cable being able to 'move freely'.   i.e. if a screw or nail was to penetrate the ceiling, the cable would  just be pushed out of the way by the screw or nail.  However, if the  cable is 'restrained' by clips or conduit, it needs to by 50mm away from  the face surface of the ceiling or extra 'protection' is required in the form of an RCD or hard barrier or earthed sheath. 
Don't bang in nails longer than 50mm.  :Smilie:

----------

